# Anyone interested?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I came across this on eBay.
I have saw one other years ago, may have been here?
I don't know how rare these are, but figured I would post it for my S friends.
One day 7 hours left, no bids, 9 watchers. I am one. 

Edit, 1 bid now, not me.









Vintage 1964 AC Gilbert Co American Flyer 8 Panel Model Train Layout /Mountains | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1964 AC Gilbert Co American Flyer 8 Panel Model Train Layout /Mountains at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Boat ramps not included.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, those All Aboard sets are nice. This one has many of the accessory pieces that can be hard to find when missing.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

The first thing I noticed was how complete that All Aboard set is compared to what is usually found. How many have you seen with that many street lights still attached? 

Kenny


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> I came across this on eBay.
> I have saw one other years ago, may have been here?
> I don't know how rare these are, but figured I would post it for my S friends.
> One day 7 hours left, no bids, 9 watchers. I am one.
> ...


Very nice item - it sold for 275+ ship - I'm glad I didn't see it - till now - very Interesting concept 😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

AFGP9 said:


> The first thing I noticed was how complete that All Aboard set is compared to what is usually found. How many have you seen with that many street lights still attached?
> 
> Kenny


I have my All Aboard set I received for Christmas. Usually those street lamps were the first to break. I needed some new ones and found a large bundle of them at a train show for a buck. Got lucky on that one.


----------

